# SureFire 9AN Commander: any good still?



## 325addict (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently came across an 9AN commander, and as I didn't see it before, I was asking myself: is it still any good today?? It uses old-fashioned (but safe) NiCd technology, is quite long (8" / 20cm) and I think quite heavy too.

The MagCharger from SureFire???

my main concern is about the bulbs. There are two in it, one for the low beam and one for the high beam. It SEEMS one unit to me, so if one of the bulbs break, you'll have to ditch the working lamp too....

Does anybody know more about it? Runtime of the lamps (life, I mean) and are those 140 Lumens measured in the same way as SureFire always does? In that case, it should be brighter than a P90 (that nice!!)
Does anybody know current draw of the lamps, and capacity of the batteries? It looks like a 3-cell NiCd, so voltage is only 3.6V and in order for a lamp to be that bright, current will be sky-high I think 

I want to know all about it prior to buying one  

Timmo.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 5, 2009)

I can forget about it: the seller withdrew it from eBay.... 

Timmo.


----------



## PhillyRube (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea, the bulbs are the drawback. I have 2 of these, use them at work quite a bit. When the bulb(s) burns out, that's a $35.00 pop. I'm thinking of selling one and using the money to but a T3 head for it.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen the replacement bulbs pretty cheap on closeout sometimes. I think it is still a good light. The only thing I don't like about it is the nickel-cadmium batteries, which are toxic to the environment and need to be disposed of correctly.


----------



## yellow (Apr 6, 2009)

dont be too upset about the withdrawal...

I still consider my 9N the best rechargeable halogen I own,
the batt sticks are modded to Ni-Mh, giving a 1,5 hours of runtime of the main beam,
the 2ndary bulb always die early, so I am used to cut the exposed wire and put a "small" resistor into it, as soon as I get new LAs, then when the bulb finally fails, put a sunny white 5 mm led into instead of the bulb and use the LA will the main fails, too.

2nd bulb: phuuu. 
keeps ing at an initial startup and does not see much use till then. Maybe some hours of real work,

main: considerably over the claimed runtime. 
Typically 100-150 hours minimum. 


PS: my 18650 led lights are the reason the 9N sees almost no use now. 
They fit my needs and wishes much better.


----------



## Brigadier (Jul 15, 2010)

I think so. I snagged a 9AN Commander HA off of CPFMP and bought a KT3 for it. I power it with Powerizer 3300 mAh NiMh batteries. This is my van flashlight. I have another 9AN sans TH for around the house.


----------



## 325addict (Jul 15, 2010)

I finally bought one from CPF MP. Initially, the batteries seemed OK, they have around 1700mAh capacity, but a disastrous self-discharge. I'll ask a colleague of mine to put some Elite 5000mAh sub-C cells into the right shape, then I finally have some runtime :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> I think so. I snagged a 9AN Commander HA off of CPFMP and bought a KT3 for it. I power it with Powerizer 3300 mAh NiMh batteries. This is my van flashlight. I have another 9AN sans TH for around the house.


 

Very nice light. Question, I've heard the low beam of the lamp assembley has a pretty lousy beam, does the KT turbohead improve it any or does it make it worse?


----------



## Brigadier (Jul 15, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Very nice light. Question, I've heard the low beam of the lamp assembley has a pretty lousy beam, does the KT turbohead improve it any or does it make it worse?


 

Most wall hunters would say it is worse. I use my lights, and in use, It is not as noticeable as one would think.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought a used one awhile back, and was soon disappointed. 

Certain Surefire models are just plain outdated. And the 9AN is definitely one of those. I find the low output lamp nearly useless considering the size of the light. It's about the size of a 2C Maglite, but with a narrower head. A Surefire 9P costs less, can be used with 17500 batteries as a rechargeable option, comes with both LED and inca. aftermarket options, and is considerably smaller than the 9AN. If you burn out the lamp or damage the bezel or tailcap on the 9P, replacing those parts are easy. Not quite as easy with the 9AN.

Surefire level of quality is definitely present in the 9AN. But I plan to give mine away as soon as I find someone who could truly use a good rechargeable light. Most likely get a spare lamp along with a holster from OpticsHQ. (But only after I find that deserving non-flashaholic who will appreciate the 9AN.)


----------



## PCC (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an older 9N that I used as a host for an LED conversion. I really didn't like the short run times from the NiCad battery pack. One of the two packs that I got with mine was dead and the second one died after a few months. I didn't want to buy more NiCad packs so I converted it.

I did like the output and the novelty of the high/low setup of the incan 9N, though.

I should pick up a 9AN and see if I can do a conversion on it as well?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have always been intrested in surefire rechargeables, but unfortunally the overwelming response from owners seems to be mostly negative, most complaining about battery pack issues. It seems the only surefire rechargable with good feedback has been the 10X dominator. Althought I have never used any 8 or 9 series rechargables, even with the negative feedback I still might consider one someday, particually the 8NX. From what I've read Size15's seems to enjoy his surefire rechargables though, all 50 of them I think if surefire would have given more time in developing better batteries then the 8 and 9 series would have had a better legacy for users here on CPF, but most will probably agree they dropped the ball.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 17, 2010)

Seems Surefire has recently discontinued the 8NX. The main issue with the 10x Dom. is that the charger for it often becomes unreliable due to contact issues. It can be fixed. But has been an on-going problem for a long time. Sad to say, but Surefire is completely ignoring their rechargeable line of lights. A rechargeable Surefire is a great way to experience Surefire quality without having to constantly replace primary cells.


----------



## Brigadier (Jul 17, 2010)

I just wish someone was making and selling battery packs with the latest in sub-C cells. The ones I got from Powerizer are good - NiMh @ 3300 mAh, but the cells out now are pushing 4600+ mAh.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Sad to say, but Surefire is completely ignoring their rechargeable line of lights. A rechargeable Surefire is a great way to experience Surefire quality without having to constantly replace primary cells.



I would bet that the greater majority of buyers of the SF lights are professionals, military, etc., who can afford to feed their lights CR123 primary cells since they after all are NOT like us and they actually don't use their lights as much as we flashaholics do. So, if you look at SureFire as a business, trying to make money, then it does NOT make sense to spend too much time on rechargeable solutions when they (SF) sell themselves the same CR123 primary cells that their lights need. Rechargeable solutions do make sense to "us" flashaholics (I don't use a single light on primaries - only rechargeable) , but we as a group are a very, very small market for SF.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I would bet that the greater majority of buyers of the SF lights are professionals, military, etc., who can afford to feed their lights CR123 primary cells since they after all are NOT like us and they actually don't use their lights as much as we flashaholics do. So, if you look at SureFire as a business, trying to make money, then it does NOT make sense to spend too much time on rechargeable solutions when they (SF) sell themselves the same CR123 primary cells that their lights need. Rechargeable solutions do make sense to "us" flashaholics (I don't use a single light on primaries - only rechargeable) , but we as a group are a very, very small market for SF.


 
Good point. If a series of very good rechargables was released just imagine how that might affect surefire's sales of their batteries. Besides, with LED's getting more and more effiecent everyday the need for rechargeable's is not really an issue.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I would bet that the greater majority of buyers of the SF lights are professionals, military, etc., who can afford to feed their lights CR123 primary cells since they after all are NOT like us and they actually don't use their lights as much as we flashaholics do. So, if you look at SureFire as a business, trying to make money, then it does NOT make sense to spend too much time on rechargeable solutions when they (SF) sell themselves the same CR123 primary cells that their lights need. Rechargeable solutions do make sense to "us" flashaholics (I don't use a single light on primaries - only rechargeable) , but we as a group are a very, very small market for SF.


 
At one point in time, Surefire thought that it was worth it to put out a line of rechargeable lights. And that particular time was early on . . . before the company, if they wanted to, could rest on their laurels due to the military contracts they won. An older line of rechargeable lights isn't going to effect Surefire's bottom line nowadays. Back in the day, it would have been a different story. It makes sense that if Surefire wanted to push battery sales, they would have done it back in the day; when battery sales would have actually effected their profit margins. 

On a personal note, despite being a flashaholic, I used my lights on a nightly basis before recently losing my job. And yes, I do prefer using primaries. But I still maintain that a good rechargeable light with Surefire quality would make an excellent choice for someone new to high-quality lights. Surefire clearly sees their G2 model as THE entry-level Surefire. But for those who truly appreciate a rechargeable option, such as those who are obsessed with "Going Green," an updated rechargeable SF model would be a great way to tap into that particular segment of the market.

Also, I'm sure that Surefire is aware that folks use other CR123 brand cells in their Surefire lights. And, that more than a few users have come up with rechargeable options in quite a few SF models that were never meant to be rechargeable. (For example, a pair of AW 17500 cells in a 9P. Along with the correct 9volt Lumens Factory lamp.) I doubt Surefire's main reason for ignoring their dedicated rechargeable line is to boost battery sales.


----------



## PhillyRube (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 2 9Ns, one is almost cherry from non-use (Laser Products lettering is starting to yellow) and the other I fitted with a strike bezel and use it at work. I really like them. I have been trying to sell one, and a brand new DC charger, with no success. So, it is now a kitchen drawer light.

The twin bulb setup is expensive if it burns out, but I've enjoyed having them. May look into some sort of mod....


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard (Jul 21, 2010)

A friend replaced his Ni-Cad back by building one up with 3 Ni-Mh cells. I believe they are 4/5 Sub-C, not regular Sub-C. Check dimensions before you buy cells. You need to save the contacts from the original pack and shrink wrap everything when done. Result: longer runtime, no memory, works in original charger (at least the smart charger).


----------



## fivemega (Jul 21, 2010)

Steve-at-Springboard said:


> I believe they are 4/5 Sub-C, not regular Sub-C.


*They are sub "C"*



Steve-at-Springboard said:


> Result: longer runtime, no memory, works in original charger (at least the smart charger).


*Disadvantage of NiMH battery compare to NiCad is self discharge.*


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 21, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *They are sub "C"*
> 
> 
> *Disadvantage of NiMH battery compare to NiCad is self discharge.*


 
Amitted lack of knowledge regarding battery's, but another advantage of NiCad is their robustness and being able to take lots of abuse.


----------



## 325addict (Jul 21, 2010)

indeed... the new Elite sub-C may have 5Ah, but when over discharged to <1.0V per cell, they will have a short life.
NiCad can indeed take more abuse before dying...

My NiCad packs have a horrible self discharge also. That's why I wanted to mod them into NiMH, and yes, I know, these will have the same properties after a few cycles (when new, they will be OK, but with a few dozen cycles on them, the high self discharge may already begin, depending on the quality of the cells).


Timmo.

Timmo.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2010)

The B20 NiCad battery my 10X dominator uses seems to hold a pretty good charge for a while. It's probably the best battery surefire has produced, I don't know this from firsthand experience, just making an intelligent guess due to all the "not so good things" I've read regarding surefire's other rechagable batteries.


----------



## batman (Jul 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> At one point in time, Surefire thought that it was worth it to put out a line of rechargeable lights. And that particular time was early on . . . before the company, if they wanted to, could rest on their laurels due to the military contracts they won. .


 
Surefire has made a killing (no pun intended) on the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, much respect the marketing genius of Dr. Mathews.


----------



## Cascade Range (Nov 1, 2010)

I just bought one from Brigadier and am anticipating it's arrival. I did pre-buy some 3300ma nimih batteries for it as well so it should be ready to fly on my nightly jaunts. I walk an hour each night to keep blood pressure in check, I use my lights for extended periods of time so a rechargeable light like the Commander 9an is most welcome!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Feb 12, 2012)

It's expensive, the bulbs are expensive and hard to find now. The company is considering making upgrades for it. Maybe LED. I now use a pelican 8060, and like fine.

I have been looking for a place that can modify the 9an to use LED, but no luck yet.


----------

